# Throttle Junkies in Cincinnati March 1



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*Throttle Junkies in Cincinnati March 8th*

Queen City RC in Cincinnati is proud to host the next leg of the Midwest Throttle Junkies on Sunday March 8th. Doors will open at 8am Sunday and we will run 3 qualifiers and the mains. Classes will be: 17.5 blinky sedan, mod sedan, 17.5 blinky 1/12th scale, mod 12th scale, VTA and any other class with at least 3 entries. Practice will be available Saturday. Entry fee is $20 per first class, $5 for as many more as you dare! Jaco and BSR tires will be available on sight and odorless traction compound is required. We should have SXT on site. Track comfortably accommodates 100+ and there will be snacks, drinks, and some type of food available. Directions and more info can be found on our facebook at Queen City RC or feel free to ask questions here.
Looking forward to a great race!


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds good, I plan on being there. :thumbsup:
David


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW a full month coming up, better gas up the Mini Bus


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*World GT*

Completely forgot, we will be running World GT!


----------



## ThrottleKing (Feb 13, 2008)

scaleracr said:


> Completely forgot, we will be running World GT!


You have my attention.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

I plan on being there:thumbsup:
usgt
17.5


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

looking forward to a good turnout, and new people to beat up on me! If anyone plans to come and stay over Saturday and needs help with lodging locations, let me know.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Good group today, track is nice and grooved.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*schedule change*

Just found out that ROAR rescheduled the Region 5 on road race the the same weekend we had scheduled our Throttle Junkies race. Rather than split the crowd we will reschedule our race to March 15th, everything else is the same. I don't know how to change the heading on the thread so if someone can tell me how it would be appreciated.
Dennis


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Region 5 race is Saturday only with practice Friday.

Steve


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I will try and make it for 17.5 Tc and WGT.


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

*schedule change part deux*

Hate to even say it but now it looks like March 8th as there is a TCS Race scheduled the 15th and the series promoter must attend. I will confirm the date tonight and post everywhere.
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a quick reminder that the Throttle Junkies race is happening on March 8th. Track will be open at 10:00 on the 7th for practice if you like. This Sunday the 1st is regular club racing, come on out!
Dennis


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

Waltss2k said:


> I will try and make it for 17.5 Tc and WGT.


WGT is a blast on this layout!
Dennis


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

Going for the triple play that weekend... IndySlots Friday, Columbus (CICR) Saturday and Throttle Junkies on Sunday... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CICR (Sep 30, 2014)

David, I'm going to try & get over there for that race also!


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

One week to go and sounds like a good turnout. So far we expect 1/12th mod and 17.5, touring mod and 17.5, world gt, vat and usgt. No spec tire for rubber classes. Cost is only $20 for the first class and $5 more for all the classes you dare attempt! Saturday is open for practice and there is four hours of practice Sunday morning starting at 8 am. Three qualifiers and mains, out around 5 pm. See everyone soon!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Is Queen City RC4 compatible?


----------



## scaleracr (Jan 24, 2007)

We did not upgrade to the new system so I think the three wire transponders will not work but no one has tried. Worse case scenario I have some personals we can loan out.
Thx
Dennis


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Mod TC, I hope you guys have reinforced the walls since I was there last time


----------

